# Use Current Greyed Out



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I guess this isn't a big deal but I wonder why.


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Have you tried and IE repair?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

SOunds like a system policy has been set by IE or another piece of malicious code so you cannot change thise setting. Run hijak this


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

do you have spybot, etc. etc.. installed. if so see their settings.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I use to use the registry hack to lock my homepage(same one used by Spybot) but found out it is useless from outside attacks and removed it.

Here is my Hijack log. All of these are on my ignore list.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 7:08:02 AM, on 2/16/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KERIO\PERSONAL FIREWALL\PERSFW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CLIPOMATIC\CLIPOMATIC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS05
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Deke's Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL (disabled by BHODemon)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar_en_2.0.107-deleon.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [PersFw] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\KERIO\PERSONAL FIREWALL\PERSFW.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClockEx] C:\PROGRAM FILES\TCLOCKEX\TCLOCKEX.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Clipomatic] C:\PROGRAM FILES\CLIPOMATIC\CLIPOMATIC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open Frame in &New Window - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\frm2new.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Highlight - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\highlight.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Web Search - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\selsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Links List - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\urllist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom &In - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomin.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom O&ut - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomout.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Images List - C:\WINDOWS\Web\imglist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Find Definitions... - http://www.onelook.com/ol-def-reg
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.107-DELEON.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.107-DELEON.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.107-DELEON.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.107-DELEON.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.107-DELEON.DLL/cmtrans.html
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37863.4623263889
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

that's how it is. If you type an address in that is now your current webpage. You don't need to run hijack this to me that has the potential to be spyware. People no longer diagnose and fix problems the good old fashioned way. I am system administrator on my machine and use current is greyed out. If you could have multiple start pages at a time you could probably chose and use current wouldn't be greyed out. You have nothing wrong with your machine. Also everyone else reading this thread right click your internet explorer and go to properties I can assume that probably all of yours show the same.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Use Current was always avaiable until I locked it out and unlocked it a few times. The only annoyance is not being able to one click to change my home page.

I think you would get some nay sayers on doing it the old fashioned way on spyware with all the high tech scumbags out there trying to invade your pc for their enjoyment.


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

if you want to change your homepage just copy the link and paste it in there. Then again that's the only way i've ever done it besides just clicking the make homepage link they have on some pages. But there is absolutely nothing wrong with your computer. I just checked the computers in the network and they're all like that.


----------



## Len_25 (Jun 21, 2003)

Mine is not greyed out- but Im not on a network either


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

I never said that hijack this or spyware removers were bad. I use them myself I just see that as the only solution to every problem when noone checks their machine first. You said your use current was greyed out, so I looked at my internet settings and it showed the same so what i'm saying is noone does the traditional checks first before using programs like hijack this that only show you what's running anyway. If you are going to recommend anything recommend using seek and destroy it removes any spyware that is on it. Also one more thing in the event that you do have a backdoor or some spyware running that people can connect to and you paste it with hijack this anyone reading this forum can connect to you so that's another issue I have with hijack this being everyone in here's solution.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I realize there is basically nothing wrong with my pc but usually all or none of the three choices there are greyed out and the url window is also.

I guess I have to much time on my hands.


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

its probably this here 
HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present in your registry so using hijack this would probably find that but still peopel aren't checking simple things first. And I can change my homepage so being in a network doesn't have anything to do with it. Microsoft has a patch that tries to block attempts on hijacking internet explorer.


----------



## Len_25 (Jun 21, 2003)

Quick question for you. Are you running Spybot Search and Destroy? If you are, check under Immunize, then Recommended miscellaneous protections. UNCHECK the box that says "lock IE start page against user changes (current user)". This will enable you to change your home page within internet options.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Len_25:_
> *Quick question for you. Are you running Spybot Search and Destroy? *


Thanks anyway but read #6.

Spywareblaster also has this setting.


----------



## Len_25 (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

here's an idea there is something on your computer apparantly a microsoft product that is putinto an update. Its supposed to be there cause microsoft is trying to stop spyware. You can remove it with seek and destroy more then likely. Len was only trying to help


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Len and I don't have a problem as I thanked him\her and was just letting h\h know I had checked that.

I run Spybot S&D and Adaware on a regular basis.

Thank you for trying to help but I don't want to get in a flaming war with anybody.


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

i'm not trying to be a referee or an antagonizer i just thought maybe you never tried installing it. I am against the way noone checks the simple things first but I am also for using these programs since they've worked for me. All len is probably suggesting is that it would probably fix your issue. Event try deleting all your history and temp files completely might do the trick.


----------



## Len_25 (Jun 21, 2003)

Len just didn't read post #6 carefully enough as Deke suggested, lol.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I totaly agree with you on doing the basics first. I was 60 years old before I got my pc and I am a true believer in doing things manually if possible. I only have the very basic programs to help out.

I still delete my history and index.dat manually instead of using one of the programs or .bat files for this.

I even use the registry hack to get rid of shorcut icons arrows instead of tweaku.

I do truly appreciate the advice and suggestions.


----------

